# 05 brute force 650 4x4 actuator



## 05brute650sra (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi i have a 05 brute force sra ive had to do alot of work to it! The 2wd 4wd light is flashing now. I pulled the diff actuator and it only spins when i turn the key off. I can get the light to quit flashing if i spin the potentiometer shaft but after that it wont move at all. I guess my quieston is, is my actuator, relay or my potentiometer bad? I found a pot for 17.00 which is alot better that 200 to 300 for a actuator. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

05brute650sra said:


> Hi i have a 05 brute force sra ive had to do alot of work to it! The 2wd 4wd light is flashing now. I pulled the diff actuator and it only spins when i turn the key off. I can get the light to quit flashing if i spin the potentiometer shaft but after that it wont move at all. I guess my quieston is, is my actuator, relay or my potentiometer bad? I found a pot for 17.00 which is alot better that 200 to 300 for a actuator. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Good question..and another one is...are you even working on the right actuator? See the 2/4wd light will flash when there is an error code for either actuator. How it flashes will tell you which one or if it is a system error. The manual will show you the different length flashes and what they mean.


----------



## 05brute650sra (Jan 9, 2018)

The belt actuator works fine. When it flashes its the .5 sec each flash. Late last night i took apart the front actuator while hooked up and spun the potentiometer shaft to a certain spot and the light quit flashing. Im gonna try it today to see if in will go into 4wd and back to 2wd but i dont think it will fingers crossez. Just wanting others opinion on what it would be. Thanks for helping


----------

